# What day did you have your IUI on and what was the result?



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey all,

I just had my second IUI today, however the one thing I've always been unsure on is the days it is done on, at the back of my mind I always think they do the IUI too soon.

On my first IUI cycle, the procedure was done on *day 10* (Gonal F injections taken on 2 till day 8, Trigger Injection on day 9) I went for my scan on day 9 and had some follies at 24, 22, 18 and a few smalls - this was a BFN

On this IUI, it was done on *day 9* (Gonal F between days 2 till 7, trigger on day  Went for scan on day 8, had follies at 19, 14, and about eight at 10.

I use this app on my phone, which is usually spot on detecting my two most fertile days when I was on previous cycles using Gonal F and timed intercourse and they fall between day 13, 14, or 15

So just wondering when you guys had yours done and what the result was? Do you think mine is a little early or me just over thinking?

Thank you


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
I think it depends on how big the folicles are and that your womb lining is thickening. The trigger injection causes ovulation so it should be timed around that. I had six attempts at iui and on the final go they brought it forward 24 hours to day 12 and it worked!!!! Good luck


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i over-responded on my first cycle so had the insemination on day 11 then dropped the dose for the second cycle and didn't respond well enough so ended up having the insemination on day 21.  i think provided you are taking bureselin (or equivalent to override your own hormones) it shouldn't make any difference what day the insemination is done on - when your follicles are ready, they're ready!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying (May 13, 2010)

Hi Snazk
I think you IUI days sound reasonable. It all depends on how you respond and you clearly respond very well. My first one was day 10 (follicles were 18 and 17 the previous day) BFN; the second day 13 (follicle 19.5) BFP but miscarried; the third was day 10 again (follicles 17 and 16) BFP so far. So don't worry -- it all sounds pretty good


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your BFP, It's put my mind at rest a little, but the 2ww is never easy! I just got a little confused as after the scan, the nurse mentioned its highly likely they will do the IUI on Monday so when the call came and said take your trigger now (friday 2pm'ish) and the IUI will be Sat afternoon I thought they were just doing it a little early as they are closed on a Sunday!


----------



## chocolatefudge (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,
I've just had my first IUI, with buserelin and Menopur: trigger shot of pregnyl on day 14 and IUI on day 16. Now on the dreaded two week wait; it's horrible!!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying (May 13, 2010)

Hang in there, ladies! I am still to meet anyone who found the 2ww easy. And don't test too early.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying (May 13, 2010)

Well? How did you guys do? Hope you have good news!


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello,

This is my first post so hope it comes out OK.

I'm on my first cycle of IUI and today (Sunday) is day 13.  Have been on Supracur and Menopur since day 4.  Had my scan on Friday and there were 2 follicles on each side.  I can't remember the exact sizes (perhaps I should have written them down - my memory is rubbish), but I thought they said one of them was 32!  Having read others' posts that sounds huge so maybe I'm wrong.  I know there was another slightly smaller one on the same side as the big one and the other side had one 'medium' one and one much smaller.  My sister came with me for the scan as hubby was away - perhaps she'll remember the sizes.

Anyhow, they said the follicles were big enough so I'm booked in for my IUI at 9 a.m. on Monday (trigger injection done last night at 9 p.m.).  Then I suppose it's the 2ww  .  I suppose it'll be a bit worse than the normal waiting each month (have had slightly irregular cycles the last few months of trying naturally, which got our hopes up a couple of times), but we'll see...

Anyone got any advice for the waiting period?  I'm already cutting out caffiene becuase I read somewhere it reduces conception chances by 50% - no idea how true that is, but can't see it'll do any harm.

Will be nice to hear from anyone out there at the same stage as me


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and sorry for the mega late post back, just an update, the IUI worked for me and resulted in my first BFP but sadly miscarried within a few days so the timing was spot on and I was worrying for no reason. How did the rest of you do?


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear what happened to you Snazk  .

My IUI failed to work and AF came just before testing day. However, I fell pregnant naturally on my next cycle.  I had a private scan at 8 weeks from LMP (the failed IUI bleed), but they found just a sac with some little specks in it but no heartbeat.  My midwife has organised another scan at the local EPU for 7th Dec (10 weeks from LMP) and we are just praying that the IUI drugs had messed up my cycle making the dates totally wrong.

Hope everyone else has better news.
xx


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, sorry to hear of your bfn, hope that things go well for you, fingers crossed.


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Snazk.  That BFN seems so long ago now and my current situation waiting for another scan feels like that 2ww all over again, especially after having had a month of being totally over the moon.


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry to drag this thread up again, but very confused today lol

So its not time for my 3rd & final IUI before IVF, and all three of them have been very different...

On my first IUI cycle, the procedure was done on *day 10* (Gonal F injections taken on 2 till day 8, Trigger Injection on day 9) I went for my scan on day 9 and had some follies at 24, 22, 18 and a few smalls - this was a BFN

On the 2nd IUI, it was done on *day 9* (Gonal F between days 2 till 7, trigger on day  Went for scan on day 8, had follies at 19, 14, and about eight at 10 - This was a BFP but sadly m/c few days later (at the time I was worried it was too early!

My 3rd cycle has been a bit weird as its taken the follies a little longer to grow, Day 1 was on 2/3/11 and been doing the Gonal F injections since day 2, had my first scan on day 8 where I had 1 @ 15 and the rest were small and the lining was only 7.3, I had my second scan today on day 10, the lining is thicker now at 10.5 I think and I have follies at 18, 15, 12 and some more smalls.

I've just has a call back from the hospital and they have said that I should continue to take Gonal F tonight as normal, see if I surge naturally tomorrow and if so come in, if I surge naturally on Sunday just come in for the IUI on Monday which would be *day 13* and if there's no surge then take trigger on sunday and come in to Monday as planned.

My concern is that if I wait as planned then if the follies continue to grow how they are then by Monday they could be 3 around 25 - 18 and lots at about 15-16 would this not be too late?


----------

